# Problems going out of door & down the stairs



## Lyane (Aug 25, 2012)

Hello! We have 6 months old golden retriever. He's very hyper. We have problems with going out with him. When door is opened, he shoots out of home like a cannonball, almost crashing with head in neighboor's door. We don't understand how to teach him go out more calmly. Next problem is going down the stairs. He runs down like crazy, almost flying. Our leash isn't so long to cover all steps, so every time we are in danger to fall down and break something. We are trying to go down on short leash, but he never stops pulling like crazy, eventually hanging on leash and heavily breathing. After he runs outside, he calms down and starts to obey us. We are trying to calm down him at home, just before going out, but his behavior on stairs does not change. Could anyone recomend any training techniques, how to walk out of the door and down the stairs more calmly, please?


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

IMO I would keep on a tight leash both times. I would also make the dog whoa (some people use wait) at the door. When you are right pass the door, release him with OK. With the stairs I would go down with the tight leash by him and repeat easy everytime he wants to just go. If that doesn't work, I would put couple treats on each step thus making him stop on each one. Until he can go down the stairs calmly I would block the stairs with a baby gate, and only allow under supervision so he doesn't hurt himself.


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

Door bolting is very dangerous. First teach him sit-stay. Make him do that while you open the door slowly and if he breaks his stay immediately close the door and put him back in the same spot. Don't let him get up until you give the ok, which is after you are out. With my 3 they would all do that if I let them but it has gotten to where if they are too excited and acting like they will barge, all I have to do is turn and face them and all 3 butts back off and hit the floor. Same thing with feeding time, they will crowd if I don't enforce it but without a word I turn and cross my arms they will all back off and sit and even if I put the food in front of them they know not to go for it until the OK.
In my opinion sit/stay and come are the most important things you can teach a dog. The best thing you can do for a hyper dog is obedience, don't assume they can't do it, they can, but if you don't they will walk all over you and everyone else.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Door manners can very well save your dogs life....
And proper stair manners will save yours!

For the stairs and door rushing (until you do some training)...tie a knot in your leash so the length of leash he has is about 2'. You can buy 'traffic leads', but a knot in the leash will serve the same purpose. The thought of your dog pulling you down the stairs is so scary... If he only has 2' of leash at least you will have better leverage.

Stair manners will take care of themselves when you teach him how to walk in heel position - 
And door manners will take care of themselves when you teach him a good sit-stay...
Search you tube for TONS of dog training videos...my favorite are by kikopup and tab289

However if you can find a trainer in your town that does home visits, you should be able to address both issues in just a couple of sessions... the advantage being that they will be able to see the small subtle/unconscious things you do when handling your dog that will make training faster and more enjoyable.....


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Maybe take an obedience class. In our basic class they taught doorway manners.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

I agree with the others. Teach your dog to wait at the door. He will catch on quickly. At this point Molly does an automatic sit at every door and waits for her release word.


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

Susan Garrett's DVD Crate Games is great for teaching dogs impulse control. And this is what you want. A dog that will stay when you open a door until you give the okay for them to go through it.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

I agree with teaching 'door manners', my last Golden was a door rusher/runner, if the door was even cracked for 2 seconds, she'd be gone. When we brought Hank home I taught him to sit and wait for the OK before going through the doorway, it has made such a difference.
In the meantime get a non-pull harness, that will help especially with the stairs issue.


----------



## mim18 (Aug 24, 2012)

I agree with the other before going out the door first try calming your dog down when he calms down open the door. Do the same before the stairs. My 4 month old puppy used to do that to now he knows that he has to wait before going out.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

There is a training philosophy called "nothing in life is free" or NILF, which helps you teach your dog to look to you for cues before doing anything. It's very helpful. If you search on here for it, you'll find a lot of info. It extends into every aspect of the dogs life. Good luck. You're wise to get a handle on this now, before someone gets hurt.


----------

